
On using Subversion for web projects - nickb
http://athleticsnyc.com/blog/entry/on-using-subversion-for-web-projects
======
alex_c
Wait... there are still people who do any non-trivial programming without
version control?

~~~
michaelneale
That was my reaction immediately as well:

"Then, as version control started to creep into the web development community"

Mmm... ok what community _was_ that.

Well I guess it explains a lot of things today.

Any tips how I can avoid these people?

------
joshwa
I think the author is talking about primarily static projects with minimal db
usage-- Running svn update doesn't execute any db schema changes or data
migrations!

Looks like most of their work is promo sitelets for ad agencies. Not the most
challenging stuff technically (at least on the backend).

